# 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee vibration while braking



## ajwoody460

I'm about out of ideas. I have a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee. There is a strong vibration when braking from 30 mph or faster. It seems to start in the chassis and continues into the steering wheel and brake pedal until is comes to a stop. It's not a shake or a pulsation. It's fast. It sounds almost like engine braking or driving on a rumble strip. 


So far I have replace the rotors and pads all of the way around. The brake pistons and sliders move easily. I have replace all of the tie rod ends. There is no play in the wheel bearings. Though, I don't think it could be related, but It also has new shocks and sway bar links. I was thinking maybe drive train, but neutral in the transmission and transfer case doesn't make a difference. I was also thinking abs, but there aren't any faults and I pulled the abs relay fuse with no change. 


Any ideas? I'm about out.


----------



## Yoyizit

I would have said the rotors are warped. 

Search for Technical Service Bulletins [TSBs] on this problem. The Center for Auto Safety might publish some of these since this is sort of a safety problem.

Do you have antilock brakes? These may work at 10 Hz so that qualifies as 'fast'. If it is related to this system you'd need an oscilloscope to trace it. Or, at low speed you could try pulling the fuse for this system [make sure your handbrake works]. Then see if the symptom persists at 30 MPH.


----------



## den graham

how are the tires? I have seen tires that look and drive fine create vibration when braking.


----------



## Mr Chips

There are LOTS of things that can cause vibration in the front end. Could be unbalanced wheel, bent rim, wheel bearing, ball joints, tie rods, etc, etc, etc... but if it's only when braking, my first guess is warped rotors. even new rotors can be warped. Go back to where you had your brakes done and have them check it out


----------



## ajwoody460

Thanks for your ideas, but I have also gotten the tires balanced, and I did the brakes myself. I even pulled the rotors back off and turned them. There was no warp when I cut them and there was no change after I put them back on.


----------



## Mr Chips

ajwoody460 said:


> Thanks for your ideas, but I have also gotten the tires balanced, and I did the brakes myself. I even pulled the rotors back off and turned them. There was no warp when I cut them and there was no change after I put them back on.


How many miles are on the truck, and when did the problem begin in relation to mileage and all the repairs?


----------



## 47_47

Check and clean the hubs from rust. Did you remove all of the rust inhibitor from the rotors and burnish the brakes in? I have seen when this was not done and it contaminated the pads and the brakes thumped. Also check for a loose or vibrating pad.


----------



## epson

You might have the wrong pads for your jeep. I had a problem with my car way back, the mechanic put on different pads and you could feel the vibration and chatter when you put on the brakes. I took my car back and he looked up what type of pads should go on my car. He found out that they should have had a shim plate, with out that shim plate it made the pads loose and caused the problem. Once the proper pads were put on I had no more issues…


----------



## TJ_in_IL

ajwoody460 said:


> I have replace all of the tie rod ends.


Alignment.


----------



## Mr Chips

TJ_in_IL said:


> Alignment.


Good catch! can't believe i missed that one!


----------



## gmhammes

4 wheel alignment for sure


----------



## ajwoody460

Thanks for your help everybody, but I finally got to the bottom of it. Just in case anyone was wondering, it is the front differential.


----------



## Yoyizit

ajwoody460 said:


> Thanks for your help everybody, but I finally got to the bottom of it. Just in case anyone was wondering, it is the front differential.


Too much backlash?


----------



## ajwoody460

Yeah, that is what we believe originally caused the issue. The diff is smoked now. Its going to have to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## Yoyizit

ajwoody460 said:


> The diff is smoked now. Its going to have to be completely rebuilt.


Will that be Visa, Mastercard, check or cash? 

And I thought I had problems! :huh:


----------



## ajwoody460

Haha actually, I got lucky on this one. I found a good Chrysler mechanic willing to do it for $200 and a friend that owns an auto parts store. Haha, I should get out of this one relatively cheap.


----------



## [email protected]!

*Finally!*

I have been beating my head looking for the reason my jeep feels like it is going to vibrate apart when stopping. I too have replaces, sensor, injector, roders and all. I can not wait to get my front differential looked at!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## CoconutPete

I would have said control arm bushings for sure. The arms are rather flimsy on the GC's and the bushings don't always last that long.

I used to drive around without the front driveshaft in mine in the summer. What fun is a V8 without rear wheel drive????


----------



## [email protected]!

*Never mind....*

Ok, that was not if for my jeep. Now I will have the control arm bushings checked. :wink:


----------

